# Pantorouter alternative



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

Floating Router (Crazy cuts part 1) - YouTube

Don't ask me where his dust collection is!

If you really want to see the chips fly watch his "Floating Router Duplicator"

Floating Router Lathe copier. Big Stick video 1 - YouTube



There is so much there that is wrong I can't start... But it seems to work fine for him! A new meaning for the word Router Lathe! Yikes! Watching him jam that spinning router bit into a spinning log! No eye protection! Wow! Pretty good rigs though, and a pocket hole artist, lol!

Homemade Lathe Copier. Floating Router! - YouTube


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Dust pan and broom probably, same as mine. I'd have used a hand power plane for the initial cuts on that chunk of log tho. Other than that I don't see any problems, he's obviously thought it out beforehand.


----------



## Doctor Atomo (Feb 23, 2012)

*Air quality?*



JOAT said:


> Dust pan and broom probably, same as mine. I'd have used a hand power plane for the initial cuts on that chunk of log tho. Other than that I don't see any problems, he's obviously thought it out beforehand.


I'm not worried about the mess, I'm worried about his developing emphysema from the airborne particles!

Maybe I'm hypersensitive because I've already got COPD, but lots of the macho lumberjocks in the local redwood mill can't work around wood anymore after developing sensitivities after years of working unprotected.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
seen this router-machine,
It looks like it also une a parallelogram on a pivot.
The bad points is by it's installation, and construction, the man got
all dust and chips in the face.
No wonder why he's not smiling much!

It's a typicall case of exessive dust exposure!
Illness will come later.

The good point is that the model to be copied is at 1:1 scale.

Thanks for showing this link.

Regards


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Doctor Atomo said:


> I'm not worried about the mess, I'm worried about his developing emphysema from the airborne particles!
> 
> Maybe I'm hypersensitive because I've already got COPD, but lots of the macho lumberjocks in the local redwood mill can't work around wood anymore after developing sensitivities after years of working unprotected.


Ah, was thinking mess, not that. Excellent point. 
I use a good dust mask, with replacable filters. Have used one for years, and highly recommend getting one, if you don't already have one - and use it - that recommendation is for everyone woodworking by the way, not just you. 
I have no use for those cheap disposable dustmasks.


----------

